# Headed to Hyatt Windward Pointe --- Need Recomendations



## Sugarcubesea (May 13, 2017)

Hi, We are headed to Hyatt Windward Pointe for the week of Memorial Day. We are only staying for 5 nights. It's my 18 year old daughter and I and I need some help / advice.

We fly into Miami and drive to Key West...

Is there a supermarket I should stop at prior to going to the resort?
What are some must do's while in the area?
What would an 18 year old enjoy doing in that area?
Best Restaurants to Eat at?


thanks for any and all help...


----------



## WalnutBaron (May 14, 2017)

There's a nice Publix supermarket in Marathon and also one in Key West. I'd highly recommend either one, though the one in Key West will be more crowded.
Some of our favorite things to do in Key West include hiring a fishing outing. The outfitters there will have you all set up including your fishing rod, bait, and taking you to reliable fishing spots. Be sure to take Bonine if you're prone to getting seasick. I'd also recommend going to Duval Street--tons of nice shops, restaurants, and active both during the day and at night. The butterfly conservatory is also outstanding!
Your daughter will probably just love the beach and the ocean, but maybe some of the above excursions will appeal to her as well.
Deuce's Off The Hook Grill is a great place for wood-fired pizzas and seafood. Fun atmosphere too!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 14, 2017)

WalnutBaron said:


> There's a nice Publix supermarket in Marathon and also one in Key West. I'd highly recommend either one, though the one in Key West will be more crowded.
> Some of our favorite things to do in Key West include hiring a fishing outing. The outfitters there will have you all set up including your fishing rod, bait, and taking you to reliable fishing spots. Be sure to take Bonine if you're prone to getting seasick. I'd also recommend going to Duval Street--tons of nice shops, restaurants, and active both during the day and at night. The butterfly conservatory is also outstanding!
> Your daughter will probably just love the beach and the ocean, but maybe some of the above excursions will appeal to her as well.
> Deuce's Off The Hook Grill is a great place for wood-fired pizzas and seafood. Fun atmosphere too!




WalnutBaron, thank you so much for your help


----------



## sts1732 (May 14, 2017)

There also a Wynn Dixie, both Publix and Wynn are on US 1(Roosevelt) as your going into town on the island. If you never had been the madness at sunset at Malory square is to be experienced. The Hemingway house is on whitehead street, along with the iconic "beginning and end" of the highway markers. Also at the southern end of whitehead is the "southern most point" buoy, there is always a line and people to help take a picture of the both of you. There is the butterfly house close by the southern most point also. If you like history, there is Ft. Zachery there is also a beach at the park, you pay to get in but it is good for all day, you can come back and see the sunset from probably the most unobstructed view standing on the island.
Check out El peps(spelling) for authentic Cuban food try the Cuban coffee is you need a wake up, and they have live music, right at Mallory square. There is also Smatters beach just a short ways from Windward, but being on the Atlantic side some times it's has sea weed washed up on it and the trades blowing in make it cooler. You might to try Hog fish bar and grill on Stock island, great sea food, thats the last island just as you're going over the bridge to Key West. There is also Roosticas on stock, great pizza.
There is so much to see and do you can't it all down in writing, check the front desk for some ideas. Have fun.........


----------



## SmithOp (May 15, 2017)

There are two Publix in Key West, stop at the second one since it has a liquor store, if you want any. They only sell beer/wine in the grocery store.  Turn right at the first intersection when you arrive and follow the shoreline, can't miss them.  If you shop in Marathon it might be an hour before you get to KW.

I just checked in to Beach House last night, it wasn't too busy when we went about 7pm.

It was a long slow drive down here, averaged about 40 mph, take your time.  Fill up on gas in Key Largo, it was $2.35, its $2.70 here in KW.  Everybody and their mother seemed to be on the road yesterday 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 17, 2017)

SmithOp said:


> There are two Publix in Key West, stop at the second one since it has a liquor store, if you want any. They only sell beer/wine in the grocery store.  Turn right at the first intersection when you arrive and follow the shoreline, can't miss them.  If you shop in Marathon it might be an hour before you get to KW.
> 
> I just checked in to Beach House last night, it wasn't too busy when we went about 7pm.
> 
> ...



Thank you for letting me know about stopping at the second Publix in Key West, since I'm going to need some liquor after driving down from Miami Airport...


----------



## SmithOp (May 17, 2017)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Thank you for letting me know about stopping at the second Publix in Key West, since I'm going to need some liquor after driving down from Miami Airport...



Try a Key Lime Mule.
Fill a tumbler with ice. Fill halfway with lime infused vodka. Splash of lime concentrate. Top up with Reed Extra Strong Ginger Beer. Stir and Garnish with lime and mint sprig if desired.






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 17, 2017)

SmithOp said:


> Try a Key Lime Mule.
> Fill a tumbler with ice. Fill halfway with lime infused vodka. Splash of lime concentrate. Top up with Reed Extra Strong Ginger Beer. Stir and Garnish with lime and mint sprig if desired.
> 
> 
> ...




WOW, I want this now, I just copied and printed this to take with me...this sounds so good...


----------



## Here There (May 17, 2017)

Sugarcubesea said:


> What would an 18 year old enjoy doing in that area?
> Best Restaurants to Eat at?
> ...


You and your daughter might enjoy (window)shopping for handmade fashion jewelry -- from shops located slightly off the beaten path which pique the interest of myself and much younger companions.

I generally travel for the food.  And in KW there are so many places that serve fresh seafood -- that I used 2 themes to guide me through tough daily choices:  1) happy hour specials and 2) searching for the "perfect" crabcakes.  I may have found the latter at Pinchers -- while sitting on the balcony surveying the action on the main drag...and for the former at several harbour-view establishments (eg Commodores) while soaking up a different type of ambiance.

Have fun!


----------



## Kal (May 17, 2017)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Thank you for letting me know about stopping at the second Publix in Key West, since I'm going to need some liquor after driving down from Miami Airport...


If you really want some excellent seafood, go to the Eaton Street Fish Market https://kwseafood.com/.  They have all kinds of very fresh fish, much of which is supplied by local divers.  I ALWAYS get:
Key West Pinks (shrimp)
Royal Reds (shrimp that taste like lobster)
Snow Grouper
African Pompano (extremely hard to get)

They're very easy to cook in your unit and compared to local eateries, it's half the price.  For the Royal Reds, you can only get those at just one restaurant (at a price).


----------



## SmithOp (May 18, 2017)

We discovered a nice small botanical garden yesterday, free admission.  Its in a civil war era fort that was never finished.  Right next to the dog beach at the end of White St, free parking at the beach next door.

http://www.keywestgardenclub.com/

Cuban for lunch nearby on Catherine St, El Siboney.

http://www.elsiboneyrestaurant.com/

The young folks I've seen are enjoying the water activities, paddleboard, canoe, and jetski.  Danger sailboat has a nice whole say sail including canoe and snorkel, we are doing the sunset wine tasting tonight.  If you book through the Hyatt concierge there is a 10% discount.

https://www.dangercharters.com/


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SmithOp (May 19, 2017)

Kal said:


> If you really want some excellent seafood, go to the Eaton Street Fish Market https://kwseafood.com/.  They have all kinds of very fresh fish, much of which is supplied by local divers.  I ALWAYS get:
> Key West Pinks (shrimp)
> Royal Reds (shrimp that taste like lobster)
> Snow Grouper
> ...



We had lunch there today, great tip, thanks.  I had the Pompano on a sandwich and bought a pound of the Royal Reds.  I'm getting ready to cook them up for dinner, yum.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kal (May 19, 2017)

SmithOp said:


> We had lunch there today, great tip, thanks.  I had the Pompano on a sandwich and bought a pound of the Royal Reds.  I'm getting ready to cook them up for dinner, yum.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


MAJOR ENVY. Pompano is hard to get.  When I'm in KW, I arrange with the owner to call me as soon as he receives a supply from the divers.  He holds it until I come in.  You are so fortunate that he had some in the shop.  The royal reds are obtained from extremely deep waters, so it takes special gear to collect them.


----------



## silentg (May 19, 2017)

We went to Key West during a cruise stop. We went to the Little White House ( Harry Truman) if you enjoy history this is a nice tour.
Silentg


----------



## rapmarks (May 19, 2017)

We enjoyed little White House, Hemingway house, kayaking, sunset sail, fishing, fort zachary Taylor, duval street, Mallory square, and always wanted to take the trip to the dry tortugas 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 20, 2017)

SmithOp said:


> We discovered a nice small botanical garden yesterday, free admission.  Its in a civil war era fort that was never finished.  Right next to the dog beach at the end of White St, free parking at the beach next door.
> 
> http://www.keywestgardenclub.com/
> 
> ...


Thanks for this information.  I like the sailing idea


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 20, 2017)

Here There said:


> You and your daughter might enjoy (window)shopping for handmade fashion jewelry -- from shops located slightly off the beaten path which pique the interest of myself and much younger companions.
> 
> I generally travel for the food.  And in KW there are so many places that serve fresh seafood -- that I used 2 themes to guide me through tough daily choices:  1) happy hour specials and 2) searching for the "perfect" crabcakes.  I may have found the latter at Pinchers -- while sitting on the balcony surveying the action on the main drag...and for the former at several harbour-view establishments (eg Commodores) while soaking up a different type of ambiance.
> 
> Have fun!


I love Jewelery I'm going to have to find these off the beaten path stores.  Thank you


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 20, 2017)

Kal said:


> If you really want some excellent seafood, go to the Eaton Street Fish Market https://kwseafood.com/.  They have all kinds of very fresh fish, much of which is supplied by local divers.  I ALWAYS get:
> Key West Pinks (shrimp)
> Royal Reds (shrimp that taste like lobster)
> Snow Grouper
> ...


I'm so stopping at this fish market


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 21, 2017)

If my Sister in Law is going to stay in this condo after we depart on Thursday and she will check out on Saturday, will I have any issue with her being there, should I add her name to my II reservation as a guest?


----------



## SmithOp (May 21, 2017)

Sugarcubesea said:


> If my Sister in Law is going to stay in this condo after we depart on Thursday and she will check out on Saturday, will I have any issue with her being there, should I add her name to my II reservation as a guest?



I think you can add her name when you check in, tell them she is arriving later.  They asked me for all guest names when I checked in at Beach House, you can give up to the unit occupancy (6).

She will be on your credit card for room charges, you might ask if they can close it out when you leave and put her card number in. It might be best if you were there though, how will you get the keycards to her?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 23, 2017)

SmithOp said:


> I think you can add her name when you check in, tell them she is arriving later.  They asked me for all guest names when I checked in at Beach House, you can give up to the unit occupancy (6).
> 
> She will be on your credit card for room charges, you might ask if they can close it out when you leave and put her card number in. It might be best if you were there though, how will you get the keycards to her?
> 
> ...



She just retired to Islamorada, FL and she will be coming down on Tuesday to do some stuff with us and I was going to give her the key then...I'm ok with the CC being in my name as I'm confident she will not charge anything to the room...thanks for the info, I just wanted to make sure she would not have a problem  staying there after I left...


----------



## Kal (May 23, 2017)

Sugarcubesea said:


> She just retired to Islamorada, FL and she will be coming down on Tuesday to do some stuff with us and I was going to give her the key then...I'm ok with the CC being in my name as I'm confident she will not charge anything to the room...thanks for the info, I just wanted to make sure she would not have a problem  staying there after I left...


Pay any charges on your account when you leave, but do not close out the account.  If you do, that's the end of the stay and she will be homeless.


----------



## Suzy (May 23, 2017)

You might like the Old Town Trolley Tour.  It stops close to Windward Point at the Best Western and at the East Martello Fort, both within walking distance.  There's a Benihana Restaurant next door to Windward Point also.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 23, 2017)

Kal said:


> Pay any charges on your account when you leave, but do not close out the account.  If you do, that's the end of the stay and she will be homeless.


How can I pay off the charges and not close out the account. Once I pay the charges wouldn't they automatically close the account?


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 23, 2017)

Suzy said:


> You might like the Old Town Trolley Tour.  It stops close to Windward Point at the Best Western and at the East Martello Fort, both within walking distance.  There's a Benihana Restaurant next door to Windward Point also.


Thank you for that tip...


----------



## Kal (May 24, 2017)

Sugarcubesea said:


> How can I pay off the charges and not close out the account. Once I pay the charges wouldn't they automatically close the account?


Just charge the amount currently due to your credit card.  Don't close the account and any additional charges will still post to your account.  Those can be paid at the end of the total stay by whatever means chosen.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 24, 2017)

sts1732 said:


> There also a Wynn Dixie, both Publix and Wynn are on US 1(Roosevelt) as your going into town on the island. If you never had been the madness at sunset at Malory square is to be experienced. The Hemingway house is on whitehead street, along with the iconic "beginning and end" of the highway markers. Also at the southern end of whitehead is the "southern most point" buoy, there is always a line and people to help take a picture of the both of you. There is the butterfly house close by the southern most point also. If you like history, there is Ft. Zachery there is also a beach at the park, you pay to get in but it is good for all day, you can come back and see the sunset from probably the most unobstructed view standing on the island.
> Check out El peps(spelling) for authentic Cuban food try the Cuban coffee is you need a wake up, and they have live music, right at Mallory square. There is also Smatters beach just a short ways from Windward, but being on the Atlantic side some times it's has sea weed washed up on it and the trades blowing in make it cooler. You might to try Hog fish bar and grill on Stock island, great sea food, thats the last island just as you're going over the bridge to Key West. There is also Roosticas on stock, great pizza.
> There is so much to see and do you can't it all down in writing, check the front desk for some ideas. Have fun.........



STS, I just printed out your list.  I love the idea of going to stand on the southern most point


----------



## IslandTime (May 24, 2017)

We're heading down Friday for 5 nights, staying at Hyatt Sunset Harbor.  We live in Orlando so we visit multiple times a year, yet I'm just as excited today as I was the first time we went to Key West.  I just finished packing so I'm ready to go.  

Blue Heaven is fun for breakfast but if you like old fashioned diners, check out Harpoon Harry's.  The food is great and we end up eating breakfast there at the counter almost every morning. I also agree with the suggestion for El Siboney - delicious Cuban food in a neighborhood away from Duval Street.  We also like Bien (Caribbean) for lunch - portions are large enough to share.  

There is great live music to be found all over the island.  We like Sunset Pier, Smokin' Tuna and Schooner Wharf Bar, but will pop in anywhere to see our favorite singers.  Have fun!


----------



## sts1732 (May 24, 2017)

Sugarcubesea said:


> STS, I just printed out your list.  I love the idea of going to stand on the southern most point


Going to the southern most point buoy is something we all have done. Just a word that there is no good time to go, as in the day light hrs. there is always a line. Morning hrs. maybe better in that the sun is not over head yet. From noon on it's HOT.....Also if you drive there parking is at a premium, in that there is only parking along the street and it jams up quick because of the naval station just a block away.
Either way, take the time to go. It's just a once in a life time thing, no matter how many times you go back to Key west. We have been going for more than 20yrs.
Have a great time..........I know you will !


----------



## IslandTime (May 25, 2017)

No line in the middle of the night!  Been there done that more than once.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 26, 2017)

IslandTime said:


> We're heading down Friday for 5 nights, staying at Hyatt Sunset Harbor.  We live in Orlando so we visit multiple times a year, yet I'm just as excited today as I was the first time we went to Key West.  I just finished packing so I'm ready to go.
> 
> Blue Heaven is fun for breakfast but if you like old fashioned diners, check out Harpoon Harry's.  The food is great and we end up eating breakfast there at the counter almost every morning. I also agree with the suggestion for El Siboney - delicious Cuban food in a neighborhood away from Duval Street.  We also like Bien (Caribbean) for lunch - portions are large enough to share.
> 
> There is great live music to be found all over the island.  We like Sunset Pier, Smokin' Tuna and Schooner Wharf Bar, but will pop in anywhere to see our favorite singers.  Have fun!



Thank you, I'm so excited we leave in the morning....


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 28, 2017)

Wow, we got off the plane in Miami at 11:06 and it took 5.5 hours to get down here... I think everyone in the universe picked Key West as their destination for Memorial Day. Most of the drive down we were only doing 10 miles an hour but it's so worth it....

We are on the 2nd floor of a 3 story building and we have a nice ocean view room.  I really love this resort and last night we all went to eat at the Blue Heaven Bar and Grill and it was great and I would highly recommend this place, live entertainment, beautiful setting and a great ambiance.


----------



## IslandTime (May 31, 2017)

We met a couple last night at the Sunset Deck at Margaritaville Resort and they said they also drove down Saturday from Miami and it took them six hours.  Fortunately we drove down on Friday and the drive for us was six and a half hours from Orlando.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 31, 2017)

IslandTime said:


> We met a couple last night at the Sunset Deck at Margaritaville Resort and they said they also drove down Saturday from Miami and it took them six hours.  Fortunately we drove down on Friday and the drive for us was six and a half hours.


How long does everyone think I should allow for you the drive back to Miami airport


----------



## Kal (May 31, 2017)

Sugarcubesea said:


> How long does everyone think I should allow for you the drive back to Miami airport


What day are you leaving?  What time is your flight?  Do you have a rental car to check-in?  When would you like to leave KW?


----------



## sts1732 (May 31, 2017)

Sugarcubesea said:


> How long does everyone think I should allow for you the drive back to Miami airport


We usually leave early in the AM, around 6-7:00 that made it a 4 1/2 to 5 hr. drive(no stops). As our leaving Sun set is a Sun. to Sun. there was very few cars going back to Miami. Either way it's better going back in the AM.
Hope you had a good time............


----------



## IslandTime (May 31, 2017)

Sorry, I edited my post - I reread it and realized I left out our starting point was Orlando, not Miami!  We left Key West this morning at 11:15 and it only took about 3.5 hours to Miami (not the airport but near it). No heavy traffic today at all.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 31, 2017)

Kal said:


> What day are you leaving?  What time is your flight?  Do you have a rental car to check-in?  When would you like to leave KW?


My flight leaves at 4:00pm on Thursday, I have a rental car to turn in and gas up and I was thinking of leaving at 8:30am, does anyone thinks that overkill?


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 31, 2017)

sts1732 said:


> We usually leave early in the AM, around 6-7:00 that made it a 4 1/2 to 5 hr. drive(no stops). As our leaving Sun set is a Sun. to Sun. there was very few cars going back to Miami. Either way it's better going back in the AM.
> Hope you had a good time............


STS, I had a fabulous time and I'm ready to come back, I really love this resort and I'm so happy this is the one I was able to exchange into...thanks for all of the help.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 31, 2017)

Kal said:


> If you really want some excellent seafood, go to the Eaton Street Fish Market https://kwseafood.com/.  They have all kinds of very fresh fish, much of which is supplied by local divers.  I ALWAYS get:
> Key West Pinks (shrimp)
> Royal Reds (shrimp that taste like lobster)
> Snow Grouper
> ...


Kal, I want to thank you for recommending Eaton Street Fish Market, we have had the $15 Lobster dinner twice now, their food is outstanding and very reasonable...


----------



## sts1732 (May 31, 2017)

Sugarcubesea said:


> My flight leaves at 4:00pm, I have a rental car to turn in and gas up and I was thinking of leaving at 8:30am, does anyone thinks that overkill?


No definitely not, the earlier the better, that should get you there with some time to spare. To Orlando that makes it a 6-6 1/2 drive. You will hit heavier traffic from Miami on.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (May 31, 2017)

sts1732 said:


> No definitely not, the earlier the better, that should get you there with some time to spare. To Orlando that makes it a 6-6 1/2 drive. You will hit heavier traffic from Miami on.


STS, thanks, we leave tomorrow and I don't want to go...


----------



## sts1732 (Jun 1, 2017)

Sugarcubesea said:


> STS, thanks, we leave tomorrow and I don't want to go...


I know the feeling...........if only I could...........to old to be a beach bum...........


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jun 1, 2017)

sts1732 said:


> I know the feeling...........if only I could...........to old to be a beach bum...........


I really loved this resort and I hope I can exchange into it again one day soon


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 3, 2017)

Kal said:


> If you really want some excellent seafood, go to the Eaton Street Fish Market https://kwseafood.com/.  They have all kinds of very fresh fish, much of which is supplied by local divers.  I ALWAYS get:
> Key West Pinks (shrimp)
> Royal Reds (shrimp that taste like lobster)
> Snow Grouper
> ...




I cannot thank you enough for the suggestion to eat and try out Eaton Street Fish Market… It was excellent and extremely reasonable in price.


----------



## stover33 (Aug 7, 2017)

I recommend Blue Heaven for breakfast.  Delicious and has such a unique Key West vibe.

Wife and I also enjoy Conch Republic Seafood Company.  It's casual and right on the water, has live music most nights.

If you want to splurge there's Latitudes on Sunset Key.  You take a ferry from near Mallory Square to get there.  Tables are right on the beach, views and food are fantastic.  Feels like being on Fantasy Island!

Edit: oh guess you already went, but some other places to try next time you visit!


----------



## Sunshine10 (Dec 9, 2017)

We are currently in Key West, staying at Windward Pointe, our first time in Key West.  We very much enjoy this timeshare.  And thank you everyone for the helpful suggestions of things to do, places to see, where to eat, etc. 

We've spent more time relaxing than exploring, but would love to come back again. 

We drove to Islamorada one day to go to the Theatre of the Sea.  They are still in recovery mode, it was very quiet, but we very much enjoyed our dolphin encounter and sea lion encounter, and the parrot show and other sessions about sea turtles and alligators.  While there, we asked for recommendations for restaurants, and one of the suggestions was Lorelei's.  The kids enjoyed the hot dogs and burgers, and we enjoyed the tuna nachos and clam chowder. 

Another day, my husband and daughter went on a jet ski tour with Barefoot Billy's (recommended by the hotel), and they very much enjoyed the outing.  We also really enjoyed the key west butterfly and nature conservatory, and we also toured the recently re-opened key west tropical forest & botanical garden. 

we have also gone to the Eaton Street Fish Market twice, and will be enjoying the key west pinks and couple royal reds this evening.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 9, 2017)

Sunshine10 said:


> We are currently in Key West, staying at Windward Pointe, our first time in Key West.  We very much enjoy this timeshare.  And thank you everyone for the helpful suggestions of things to do, places to see, where to eat, etc.
> 
> We've spent more time relaxing than exploring, but would love to come back again.
> 
> ...



Blue Heaven and Eaton Street Fish Market are two of my favorite places to eat at in Key West


----------



## silentg (Feb 5, 2019)

Sugarcubesea said:


> If my Sister in Law is going to stay in this condo after we depart on Thursday and she will check out on Saturday, will I have any issue with her being there, should I add her name to my II reservation as a guest?


No, I’ve done this many times, at resorts, my brother and my son have stayed after we left, as long as they turn in the keys and follow the check out procedures, should be fine.
Silentg


----------

